# Ipad dans le theme tree de gmail



## mangouste06 (3 Avril 2010)

Je suis nouveau ici, mais je vous recommande d'essayer le theme 'tree' de gmail. Si vous regardez en bas de la page, vous verrez trois ipad dans l'image de fond.

A priori, j'ai essaye, les autres theme ne montrent pas ca.

Je met pas de piece jointe, vous pourrez aller voir tout seul.

Bien sur, si c'est pas le bon forum, il n'y a aucun probleme pour le migrer

G.


----------

